# Can cheap generators damage the charging system?



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi folks

I've bought a 2nd-hand Kipor generator (KGE 980 Tc). I know it doesn't produce a proper sine wave.

My questions are:
Will it damage the charging system built into the motorhome because it is not true sine wave?
It has a slight variation in speed, will this cause a problem?

I have noticed that normal EHU charges at a much higher rate, and the battery voltage is higher.

thanks
Roger


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roger

I don't really know much about using generators as I dislike them with a vengance... but I can see that sometimes they are a necessity ( like when you are on your own :lol: ) ...but one thing I do know about them is that you can charge a battery much more efficiently and quickly by using a 12v charging lead directly attached from the generator to the battery/s...... and if you are parked up with neighbours it will be important to get the charge in as quickly as possible to keep them happy.

Mike


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the Kipor KGE2000ti and swear by it.

They are excellent and I am happy to use it on my RV as it much more economical than my big Onan onboard genny.

If you were talking the cheapo £40 2 stoke ones I would say be careful but saying that know many that use that with no bad effects.

I hope this help.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roger!



ivys said:


> I have noticed that normal EHU charges at a much higher rate, and the battery voltage is higher.


Probably the genny does not provide the full output _voltage_ that it is rated for. In addition, the Euras of your MH's generation were fitted with relatively simple battery chargers that involve an "old-fashioned" transformer instead of a switching power supply. Besides their weight, one disadvantage of transformer power supplies is that they can only adapt to rather small variations of the input voltage.

So, if your genny does not deliver sufficient voltage to the charger, your charger will not deliver sufficient charging voltage to the battery. This will not damage the charger, but in the long run kill the battery. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*generators*

I had a honda 650 genny which was very reliable, but it gradualy increased in speed over the years with out me noticeing it. Last time I used it it burnt out my M/H charger (03 Bessy), On checking it was giving out around 350 volts. I did manage to slow the engine down in the end and adjusted speed to 240 volts, but I didnt trust it any more so gave it away and bought a inverter type Kipor this holds a steady voltage,
I have not had to use it snce I bought new M/H and had battery to battery charger fitted.

Don


----------

